# Music Suggestions for Gothic Yard Haunt?



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

I do a gothic yard haunt. It is called The Haunting At Bell Hall. It is an "old southern plantation home" falling into ruin that is haunted by an assortment of lost and vengeful spirits. It is pretty traditional with a graveyard, assorted ghosts, skeletons, etc. I have a mausoleum with a FCG. I have projection ghosts for the windows in the house. You can see pics in my signature. 

I use a variety of sound effects for different parts of the haunt. I am looking for some dark gothic brooding orchestral music to tie it all together. I intend to play this as a loop to be the soundtrack to the haunt. I really like the orchestral score to Disneys Phantom Manor. That won't work for my haunt but might give you an idea of the type of music I am looking for. 

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Go to youtube and search "Nox Arcana" and "Midnight Syndicate", they both have lots of CDs to choose from. 

I always thought this track by Zombie Girl has a certain Gothic feel to it, and it may fit well with your haunt theme:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Others who would also be fitting are Verse13, Shadow's Symphony, and Prelude to a Nightmare.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendations. Do you have any recos on which Midnight Syndicate albums to listen. I ask because it looked like they had a lot of albums.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

foolishmortal42 said:


> Do you have any recos on which Midnight Syndicate albums to listen. I ask because it looked like they had a lot of albums.


They do... _Out of the Darkness_ is basically a 'greatest hits' album, so you may want to give that a listen and go from there. Or, go to YouTube and do a search; you should be able to listen to nearly all of their songs


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe give a listen to Nox Arcana. Try Grimm Tales or Necronomicon to see if find them to your liking.
Like Garthgoyle said, a youtube preview or you can hear some track previews on the website. http://www.noxarcana.com/music.html


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Or Raison d'Etre.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

For our haunt which we called _Rose's Haunted Graveyard_, I used two of Midnight Syndicate's albums, _Gates of Dilerium_ and _The 13th Hour. Thirteen Hour_ is my favorite. It was use in _The Factory of Fears_ maze aboard the Queen Mary for the Shipwreck event the year I worked as a monster in the Hall of Faces and Gallery rooms of that maze. Those two albums are dark and moody, and particularly with _Thirteenth Hour_, reminiscent in part of _The Haunted Mansion_.


----------



## Jamesthegeek (Aug 11, 2013)

13 th hour by Midnight Syndicate is pretty good. You can listen to samples on Amazon.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all for all the great suggestions! I have lots of music to listen to this weekend.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another artist that deserves mention is Adam Hurst (particularly his Elegy album).


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I have all the Midnight Syndicate albums in MP3...


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks all for the additional suggestions. I will check them all out this weekend.


----------



## monty (Sep 1, 2013)

Im preparing my haunted house early and just found some great 1 hour long continuous play eerie, paranormal, haunted sounds that might work for you (they work for me)

Artist: The Halloween Haunted 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/halloween-spirits-horror-shining/id694899724

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/halloween-haunted-house-welcome/id694851692

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/stormy-night-halloween-horror/id694914846


hope this helps

good luck


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, if I were you I would use Midnight Syndicate. My opinion is that they are the best Halloween/Gothic music ever. Here are a few of my favorites from them You're going to enjoy them. The main composer Edward Douglass is a nice person in real life. I've emailed him a few times. Here are the best tracks:



































These all have got to be the best. Good luck!

The Spookinite Webmaster


----------



## Darksword (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the Sleepy Hollow movie soundtrack.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Midnight Syndicate - second the motion.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Darksword said:


> I like the Sleepy Hollow movie soundtrack.



Ooooh good choice! The *From Hell* soundtrack is good, too.

And this:


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

I really like all the suggestions. Repoman, the track from Constantine you suggested is great. I think it really fits the mood. I also came across this track (Libera Me) from Interview with a Vampire. It has a haunting quality to it. Thanks again for all the great recommendations!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1q03OUMTZk


----------

